# Salomon Faction Boot Issue



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

Is this (see image) something that could go terribly wrong or should I just ignore and keep using them? It's a speed lace system. Hard to see, but the lace runs through a little channel. It hasn't popped out yet, and it may not be a big deal if it does. 

Annoyingly, they're out of warranty. Went to a couple of shoe repair places in Minneapolis, but they all demurred on working on them. The boots are two years old, have about 30 outings on them :frown: It's only on one side of one boot (though, you can see the other side is looking to go). I wondered if extreme cold use might be a factor (did a lot of riding in 0F or thereabouts).

If I do need to replace, I'm interested in a slightly stiffer boot and probably just want traditional laces. The Factions have been comfortable and warm, but hate the lacing. Looking at the 32 Lashed XFT or 32 TM-Two. I welcome any thoughts. I'm riding a Niche Story with Union Force bindings. I don't go into the park, but am getting better and better at high-speed carving and cruising.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

comfortstarr said:


> Is this (see image) something that could go terribly wrong or should I just ignore and keep using them? It's a speed lace system. Hard to see, but the lace runs through a little channel. It hasn't popped out yet, and it may not be a big deal if it does.
> 
> Annoyingly, they're out of warranty. Went to a couple of shoe repair places in Minneapolis, but they all demurred on working on them. The boots are two years old, have about 30 outings on them :frown: It's only on one side of one boot (though, you can see the other side is looking to go). I wondered if extreme cold use might be a factor (did a lot of riding in 0F or thereabouts).
> 
> If I do need to replace, I'm interested in a slightly stiffer boot and probably just want traditional laces. The Factions have been comfortable and warm, but hate the lacing. Looking at the 32 Lashed XFT or 32 TM-Two. I welcome any thoughts. I'm riding a Niche Story with Union Force bindings. I don't go into the park, but am getting better and better at high-speed carving and cruising.


New boot time, as for boots, well far too personal of a fit issue to make a suggestion.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You might be able to fix those. I had som something similar happened to a pair of 32 STW boas. 

I got some epoxy,.. slathered it on either side of the material and lace tube. Being very careful not to get it inside the channel for the lace/ boa wires. I clamped it, let it set,....

....Pa-Dow!! 

I rode those boots another entire season. (...I shouldn't have!  they were too big and packed waaaaay the f*%# out! But Imma cheap Basturd!!!)  :laugh: :grin:


I got pictures somewhere,... I'll post 'em when I find 'em!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's one showing the finished job. 









L side if you zoom in you can see sum of the epoxy that oozed out. That whole boa wire channel was getting pulled right out of the boot by tightening it. 

As I mentioned in the above post,... that fix held and is _*still*_ holding.


----------



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

I thought about attempting this, the space between the channels is pretty small. I was worried that a) I'd accidentally get some in the channel, and/or b) it wouldn't hold. But I'll give it a shot. My issue is I'm headed for our only "mountain" trip Feb 1. I don't want the boot to fail there, and if I do go for something new, I'd like to ride it at least a couple of times before heading out.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

So get sum new boots,... :blink:


You can always try a repair on those boots anytime. I wuz just trying to keep you riding until you did replace them. :shrug:



>


----------



## ronaldo (Dec 19, 2017)

I use shoegoo on my skate shoes if they start to fall apart.

It's cheap and may be worth a try.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

I had Salomon Factions, got rid of them after one short season, because they were to soft and lacing system with one single zone sucks dick, I never got lower zone tight enough.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If the stitching is intact from the guide to the inside piece then glue and go. If not, new bootz.


And stop resting your edge on your boot. Use your heelcups and this won't be an issue again.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nivek said:


> .....And stop resting your edge on your boot. Use your heelcups and this won't be an issue again.


Weeeeell,.... :embarrased1: the damage done to my boots _*was*_ from resting the heel cup of my L Cartels! :dunno:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I haven't had a heelcups damage a boot since I started using them like a decade ago


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I haven't had a heelcups damage a boot since I started using them like a decade ago


Yeah,.. I know! Nobody ever believes me, but I swear! I _never_ rest my boards edge on the boot. :dunno:


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Yeah,.. I know! Nobody ever believes me, but I swear! I _never_ rest my boards edge on the boot. :dunno:


If that is the area where you're resting the heelcup than you're inevitably also bumping boot into the edge of the board. Rest the heelcup on the toebox instead.

You probably also hit the edge against the boot when skating, falling etc


----------



## trippinsoul (Dec 17, 2014)

comfortstarr said:


> I thought about attempting this, the space between the channels is pretty small. I was worried that a) I'd accidentally get some in the channel, and/or b) it wouldn't hold. But I'll give it a shot. My issue is I'm headed for our only "mountain" trip Feb 1. I don't want the boot to fail there, and if I do go for something new, I'd like to ride it at least a couple of times before heading out.



I had the Faction boots, and I can tell you its a matter of time before you have that catastrophic boot failure. I had the exact same issue come up when my lace popped out at the top of Jay Peak on my first run. I barely made it down and my fix for the day was a whole lotta duct tape...I switched to the 32 Exus boot with traditional lacing and the experience has been night and day...way stiffer, never loosens, better control of the tightness on different zones means my boots always feel secure which translated in better riding for me...I also ride extreme cold too so not sure if that was a factor but either way I really think Salomon dropped the ball on those boots


----------



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

Nivek said:


> And stop resting your edge on your boot. Use your heelcups and this won't be an issue again.


Doh! I did not consider this (and you're the first to point it out--I'm not riding with anyone other than my 8 year-old, so... we lack the knowledge!).


----------



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

Attempted the glue fix... didn't feel confident in them. Went out and tried on a bunch of boots and wound up with the ThirtyTwo TM-Two's. Have yet to ride with them, will do so this weekend.


----------



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

Okay... the TM-Twos have worked out great. Quite stiff, smaller footprint than the factions. Perhaps not quite has cushy/comfortable out of the box, but over three full days at Vail, no issues. have yet to experiment with the little ankle pad thingies they include, not sure they're needed. Will be skipping the heat molding.


----------

